# c'est un/une X que Y - gallicisme, rôle de "que"



## gvergara

Salut:

Je sais pas pourquoi l'on a "coordonné" les deux phrases a l'aide de _que, _au lieu de mettre une virgule. C'est familier? Ou plutôt informel?. Merci d'avance

_C'était un étrange spectacle *que *cette grosse dame en chaise roulante qui se faisait aider par plusieurs pesonnes._
*De "Le papillon des étoiles" par Bernard Werber*

Gonzalo

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi c'est un/une X (que) (de) + infinitif.


----------



## itka

La tournure "c'est ... que" est un gallicisme, c'est-à-dire un idiotisme propre à la langue française. C'est une expression qui ne se traduit pas exactement et ne sert qu'à insister sur quelque chose.

C'est ici que j'habite = j'habite ici
c'est cela que je voulais dire = je voulais dire cela
c'est gentil ce que vous dites = ce que vous dites est gentil
c'est une bonne idée que la vôtre = vous avez une bonne idée


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

«...c'est toujours une grande affaire à Marseille *que* l'arrivée d'un bâtiment...»
(_Dumas, Le Comte de Monte Cristo_)

J'ai du mal à comprendre bien ce 'que'.  Que signifie-t-il?  Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui peut me l'expliquer?

Merci d'avance


----------



## arundhati

C'est une tournure moins usitée de nos jours, mais très élégante, calquée sur l'équivalent avec un verbe. Pour remplacer ici :
«...c'est toujours une grande affaire à Marseille *que* l'arrivée d'un bâtiment *est...»* (ce qui serait beaucoup plus lourd).


----------



## Pierre Simon

Merci beaucoup, Arundhati.  Grâce à votre réponse, je viens d'apprendre un nouvel verbe - 'calquer sur'!

Donc, si je vous ai bien compris, on peut dire, par exemple, ou "la décision du gouvernement était très controversée" ou "c'était très controversée que la décision du gouvernement".  Est-ce que c'est juste?


----------



## geostan

arundhati said:


> C'est une tournure moins usitée de nos jours, mais très élégante, calquée sur l'équivalent avec un verbe. Pour remplacer ici :
> «...c'est toujours une grande affaire à Marseille *que* l'arrivée d'un bâtiment *est...»* (ce qui serait beaucoup plus lourd).



A mon avis, on a le choix entre:

L'arrivée d'un bâtiment est toujours une grande affaire à Marseille. et

C'est toujours une grande affaire à Marseille *que* l'arrivée d'un bâtiment.

Mais dire que cette dernière version soit moins fréquente de nos jours, enfin, je ne sais pas.



Pierre Simon said:


> Donc, si je vous ai bien compris, on peut dire, par exemple, ou "la décision du gouvernement était très controversée" ou "c'était très controversée que la décision du gouvernement".  Est-ce que c'est juste?



Cette formule s'emploie notamment quand _c'est_ est suivi d'un nom. Je ne l'emploierais pas autrement. Un autre exemple serait:

_C'était une véritable inspiration que celle d'écrire au gouvernement._


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonjour Geostan,

Alors, "la décision du gouvernement était une grave erreur" ou "c'était une grave erreur que la décision du gouvernement".


----------



## Lacuzon

Absolument !

Geostan est dans le vrai,

La tournure avec "que" est peu usitée à l'oral (peut-être dans les discours officiels). Elle permet d'insister sur ce qui suit "que". Pour ce faire il faut effectivement un nom derrière "c'est"

"C'était une décision très controversée que celle du gouvernement"
"C"était un choix très controversé que la décision du gouvernement"


----------



## Pierre Simon

«... c'est toujours, quand on va se marier, une bonne chose que d'avoir la foi.»
(_Dumas, Le comte de Monte-Cristo_)

Je suppose que ça est simplement une variation sur le même thème - 'que' suivi d'un infinitif au lieu d'un nom ?

Ce serait un vrai plaisir que de recevoir vos conseils


----------



## Maître Capello

Pierre Simon said:


> Je suppose que c'est simplement une variation sur le même thème : 'que' suivi d'un infinitif au lieu d'un nom ?


 Oui, exactement ! Voir le fil c'est un/une X (que) (de) + infinitif.


----------



## Nevermore

Bonjour,

J'ai du mal à comprendre l'usage de "que" dans la phrase suivante:

"c'est toujours une grande affaire à Marseille que l'arrivée d'un bâtiment"

Ben, je comprends ce que veut dire la phrase, mais je m'intéresse à l'usage de cette construction. Quand peut-on l'utiliser? Pourrais-je, par exemple, écrire des phrases telles que:

? "c'est une source de prestige que de parler français"
? "c'est un moment historique que la fin de la guerre en Irak"

Quelle serait la différence par rapport à la construction habituelle?

Finallement, est-ce qu'il y a un nom pour ce type de phrase? Si oui je peux consulter Grévisse!


----------



## janpol

"c'est toujours une grande affaire à Marseille que l'arrivée d'un bâtiment" = à Marseille, l'arrivée d'un bâtiment est toujours une grande affaire"
ce n'est pas "que" qui est employé mais, sauf erreur, le présentatif "c'est...que..." (si l'on enlève l'un de ces deux mots, il faut enlever l'autre aussi), cette construction met une information en relief.
Tes ex. me semblent corrects.
un autre : c'est toujours une aventure que de partir avec lui.

on peut pratiquer l'extraction de différents éléments de la phrase :
c'est toujours une grande affaire à Marseille que l'arrivée d'un bâtiment = c'est à Marseille que l'arrivée d'un bâtiment est toujours une grande affaire = c'est l'arrivée d'un bâtiment qui est toujours une grande affaire à Marseille = c'est toujours que l'arrivée d'un bâtiment est une grande affaire à Marseille


----------



## CapnPrep

Les paragraphes pertinents du _Bon usage_ sont :

§702, c, 2° (description générale)
§717, c (_C’est une belle fleur *que* la rose = *que*  la rose est_ + remarque historique)
§911, b, 1° (sujet réel infinitif : _C’est  horrible *que* de haïr_)
§396, b, 3° (interrogatives : _Qu’est-ce *que* l’amour ? Qu’est-ce *que*_ _dormir ?_)
Voir aussi les discussions suivantes du forum FEG (au cours desquelles plusieurs autres fils sont mentionnés). On parle surtout de la structure _que_ _de_ + infinitif.
[…]
FR: c'est/ce serait X (que) (de) + infinitif

Pour _que_ + nom, je n'ai retrouvé pour l'instant que les trois fils suivants (mais il doit y en avoir une foule aussi) :
c'est un/une X (que) (de) + infinitif (FS)
FR: C'est un X que Y - rôle de "que" (FEG)
c'est un  spectacle que  l'abomination (Español-Français)


----------



## Friedie312

Bonjour!!
C'est un extrait de "Les Misérables"
"Pour qui eût pu la voir de près, c’eût été un spectacle grave et charmant *que *cette pauvreté volontaire dans laquelle vivait M. l’évêque de Digne. "
Il ne me semble pas que ce "que" soit une conjuction. Il me semble qu'il pourrait être remplacer par "qui est". Presque: "un spectacle grave et charmant est cette pauvreté volontaire..." Est-ce que cela est correct?


----------



## nicduf

Il faut rattacher le "que" à "c''est"> *c'est* (ici le verbe être est au conditionnel passé)... *que * qui permet une mise en relief du groupe qu'il encadre, groupe lui-même inversé par rapport à l'ordre normal de la phrase.
Un exemple :
Les nombreux spectateurs qui assistent à la première de ce film sont une grande satisfaction pour les acteurs de cette comédie.
>*C'est *une grande satisfaction pour les acteurs de cette comédie *que* les nombreux  spectateurs  qui assistent à la première de ce film.
C'est une construction assez littéraire.


----------



## Friedie312

A-t-elle cette tournure un nom?


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir,

Nicduf a sûrement peut-être raison… mais j'ai une interprétation plus simple : : 

"Pour qui eût pu la voir de près, c’eût été un spectacle grave et charmant *que [de voir, l'on vît] *cette pauvreté volontaire dans laquelle vivait M. l’évêque de Digne. "


----------



## nicduf

Sûrement ou peut-être ?


----------



## olivier68

Il nous faudrait un 3ème avis ;-)


----------



## OLN

Je ne sais pas si cette construction à un nom particulier. Il y a reprise du sujet, redondance.

Extraits du _Bon usage  _(14e édition) :
- § 237, *Reprise du sujet* *:*


> — Le sujet postposé est annoncé par _ce_ (parfois_ cela_) devant _être_ + attribut lorsque le sujet est un infinitif ou une proposition :_ C'est un plaisir (que) de le voir_. _C'est dommage qu'il se soit trompé_; — lorsque le sujet nominal est précédé de _que_, construction mettant l'attribut en évidence : _C'est un trésor que la santé._


- § 231,* Le sujet des verbes impersonnels* :


> Mais il y a d'autres verbes impersonnels ou employés impersonnellement. Ils sont accompagnés d'une séquence que l'on appelle traditionnellement _sujet _*réel *(ou *logique*), par opposition à _il_, appelé _sujet _*apparent* (ou *grammatical*) : Il est arrivé UN MALHEUR. Il convient DE PARTIR. Il faut QUE VOUS PARTIEZ. On en rapprochera certaines constructions où les pronoms personnels ou démonstratifs redondants par rapport au sujet nominal (...), notamment: _C'est un crime de trahir._ _C'est une belle fleur que la rose_.  Certains grammairiens voient ...



Ce n'est pas particulièrement soutenu.
Voir c'est une bonne chose que d'avoir (on y trouve d'autres extraits du _Bon usage_)


----------



## Maître Capello

Friedie312 said:


> A-t-elle cette tournure un nom?


C'est un *gallicisme*. Voir le début de ce fil avec lequel j'ai fusionné le vôtre.

P.S.: _A-t-elle cette tournure un nom ?  → Cette tournure a-t-elle un nom ? _


----------



## OLN

Je veux bien que ce soit un gallicisme parmi d'autres. Friedie312 voulait apparemment savoir si cette tournure était désignée par un nom particulier autre que "idiotisme français", qui me laisse aussi sur ma faim.


----------

